# B12 suspension/brake upgrades?



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

on sentra.net, there is mention of swapping the brakes to those from an NX (1991 to 1993 chassis .. which would be a B13.. or was it B14 to B13 swapp?? i m not sure) to get bigger rotors and calipers.. and also something about swapping the drums to discs on the back end as well.. anyone know if that applies to an '89 Pulsar XE?? also had read about swaiping the suspension somponents from a B13 SE-R to a B12 sentra.. would this work as well on a Pulsar? it is my understanding the suspensions are the same from sentra-pulsar.. anyone can confir/deny this?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

The B12 front end is very similar to the B13 front end, in that the suspension is interchangeable. The Pulsar is a B12 chassis.


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

Galimba1 said:


> The B12 front end is very similar to the B13 front end, in that the suspension is interchangeable. The Pulsar is a B12 chassis.


holy horsehitting haggins that was fast!! thanks.. so any B13 SE-R parts can fit on a B12 chassis?? and logic dictates that once this is done.. the brakes will fit also correct?? i dont even have teh pulsar yet (1989 XE) and im planning out the mods hehehe im bad for that... but i wont get it if i cant turn it into an autocrosser as its what i live for!


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Galimba1 said:


> The B12 front end is very similar to the B13 front end, in that the suspension is interchangeable. The Pulsar is a B12 chassis.


Of hand I know some B13 parts will fit the B14 suspension but bout B12 cant really confirm


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

B13 rotors/calipers/front swaybar will fit on a b12. The a-arms too I think? That's about it for direct bolt ins. Read the sticky re: brakes.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Popkorn said:


> B13 rotors/calipers/front swaybar will fit on a b12. The a-arms too I think? That's about it for direct bolt ins. Read the sticky re: brakes.


The sway bars from the b13 will not bolt into the b12. 

Probably your best bang for the buck brake conversion for the b12 are the AD22VF NX2000 front calipers and brakes. With the right rotors and pads, these are unfadable on the track.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

I coulda swore we used the SE-R's front swaybar when we did Gregs swap.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hybrid DET said:


> The sway bars from the b13 will not bolt into the b12.
> 
> Probably your best bang for the buck brake conversion for the b12 are the AD22VF NX2000 front calipers and brakes. With the right rotors and pads, these are unfadable on the track.


Charles , 

this is very true. But not real for the b12 un modded(I.E. SR-CADE swaps)


> unfadable on the track


 . Even in day to day uses the VB,VE is more than fine to stop the b12. 

Chip-


----------

